
Uber, Lyft drivers protest across the US and overseas - spking
https://apnews.com/624afc2ffc65431aab9146287d02b844
======
RPLong
It is surprising to see people protesting the "working conditions" of
_rideshare_. I thought the whole point of ridesharing was that it is not a
taxi service.

